# RESCUES: BEFORE and AFTER PHOTOS



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2008)

This was originally posted by MiaP: 

I just rec'd this amazing photo from our shelter rescue coordinator. Some of you may remember Rory, the bald and starving rabbit who arrived at PAWS a couple of months ago:







Well, now he is named Hopkins and here he is:






That photo made my day--and I am having a very crummy day, so that is saying something!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 3, 2008)

This is Dill, rescuedby Aurora369 from a stark rusty cage in a dank unheated shed in rural BC and now very happily ensconsed at my place. 













sas :hearts


----------



## f_j (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, those before and afters are so heartwarming! Thank goodness those poor buns were saved in time. Photos like that really inspire you to go out and adopt a rescue bunny! They made my day too.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Feb 3, 2008)

Awww Sas, those pics have made my day!

I wish I had before and after pics of Spank and Muffy.

Spank was covered in cuts, blood, and fleas. Muffy was so thin and covered in urine burns.

Spank grew up to be puffy (I call him my gray marshmellow!), and one healthy little boy.

I took care of Muffy's urine scars and all her fur grew back. And gained some weight back - she would not go past 4 pounds.. but still, when she walked, you would notice that big big tummy =P


----------



## Haley (Feb 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I didnt get too many pics of Tumnus the days following his capture/rescue but heres one:






He was pretty scraggly, he was covered in ticks and you could see his spine. He had some fur on his chest, but as you can see he had no mane on his head.

Heres him now in all his lionhead Glory:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Feb 4, 2008)

My old foster guy Ben after I first got him in his old cage:






and in his new home with his new 'cage'


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2008)

Fey and Sprite before: The cage they came with, after several hours (!) of cleaning it, plus addition of, well, everything in the cage.






Fey, boney but with "pot belly" from malnutrition.









Example of their monster-sized poops (nearly size of their eyes) due to sensitivity to their improper diet.





Sprite:





After:










RIP, Sprite.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 5, 2008)

Cleo before (and in her old cage!):






Cleo now:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 6, 2008)

In lieu of time, gulp, (for photobucket), our rescue org' began w/these 3 :


http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/AllenBradleyTowerRescues.html

http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/RescueBeforeAndAfter.html

We won't have a *before* photo of the little girl sitting at the shelter on euth row (with cages maxed out) in Chicago ... however she'll be on her way this weekend.

how their world has changed,


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 6, 2008)

OMG! those photos are wonderful TreasuredFriend!!!! I'm smiling from ear to ear! 

All the pictures are great!

When I get down, I can look at the pictures of Rory when MiaP posted them and I seriously feel better! That big baby laying there with his tummy showing and happy as a little clam........ it just makes my day!

Now I have a whole thread of those photos..... 

and knowing that someone gave those rabbits that chance is just the best! It renews my faith in people.


----------



## Darfi (Feb 6, 2008)

One day when I have a yard I can see myself considering rescuing rabbits just because I can see how much rabbits need people like us with knowledge, support and TLC. Rory (Hopkins now) really has improved!! Wow!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 6, 2008)

I was extremely touched by the looksof poorHope and Rory when MiaP presented their story and photosto the forum about a month ago. When Rory was adopted, I couldn't follow his progress any more, so I'mvery-veryglad to see that he's turned into a completely different,handsome and happy, bunny. Well done, MiaP! Wish I could also see how Hope is today.

All the other before and after photos are such an optimistic sight, a big inspiration and a serious initiative to whoever is thinking of adopting a bunny. I'd love to see more such photos from members who have adopted their lucky buns.

Marietta


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Feb 6, 2008)

Wash when he first came home:








And now:


----------



## osprey (Feb 6, 2008)

This is Camille. She came to The Rabbit Haven as a tiny baby, an abcessed wound in her shoulder, part of her ear chewed off, starving and dehydrated. She had been attacked by a cat.

Before:





After:





You can read more about her here http://therabbithaven.org/Camille_rescue_032507.html


----------



## Haley (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh my gosh, look at that poor baby! That just breaks your heart. Shes so lucky she was saved.


----------



## osprey (Feb 6, 2008)

It breaks my heart to think about it, but here is my poor little Deanna, on death row at a shelter, two abcessed eyes, skinny, in pain and unloved:






And here is my little princess now. She lost one of the infected eyes, but she is the cuddliest little thing now. We think that she had such a rough start to life, she really appreciates her new life style:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! What wonderful stories!! They all warmed my heart so much! :inlove:

I don't have pictures of when I first got Max, but the cage he came with was so small he had no room to move except to jump in and out of his litter box, it was only about 2 1/2ft by 2 1/2ft with a litter pan crammed in too which he lived in for a year! Now he is a very happy bunny with his very own room..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 7, 2008)

This is such a wonderful thread. HOnestly it warms my heart - I keep looking at how scraggly and sick some of them were, and thinking how the others could have ended up that way. Then I think of each of the ones I know from your speaking about them here...... and I am just so happy for these little creatures! They are lucky to have gotten a second chance but we are blessed for being the ones to have them in our lives!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't have any before pics, but I've just adopted a bunny (i've been calling her Muffin) that was rescued from a neglect situation. She and a boy were bought to be bred in a garage (backyard breeder-style), they were left unfed for some time, and eventually the owner was asked to surrender them to the Humane Society of Dane County, which she did. She had a baby with her when she came in and the rescue spayed her and got her back to normal weight! Now she lives with me, and although she's still adjusting to her new home, I think she'll be very happy here with me and her boyfriend Tony!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 7, 2008)

Phinnsmommy: Love that purple fleece in their purple room! woo hoo! Spoiled kids to have that great space area. Such a neat mugshot of Cleo.

Bunnys_rule: That's a Castle, not a pen for Ben!! Fabulous cottage. Lucky man.

Tumnus and Dill, wanna snuggle you both ...

Osprey, Camille and every bun that comes to rabbithaven is watched via their website. What lucky survivors ~ together w/all that Auntie Heather continually does to help.

mr. and mrs. stee's kids are spoiled, and have one of the best digs and homes in the world ... all that room to binky.

Wash, Deanna, Raspberry82, f_j, pixiestixx, marietta -- smiles at all you've said and contributed.

... Please keep the stories and photos comin'. 

Darfi: You'll make a great rescue mom one day!

Wow, Muffin. Yous a sweetie. Congrats, tonyshuman, on adding to your family.

May kindness multiply!!!!!


----------



## Darfi (Feb 7, 2008)

You know what this particular thread did to me?? It made me decide to apply with SARS to be a foster for a rabbit/cat. I think i'd be a good foster mom and I know Isis would enjoy some friends around here. I can only take one rabbit and 1 cat at a time but that's one more foster for 1 more homeless critter. SARS says that they fund for care items such as litter or a cage so I can financially be helped in this aspect. I think it's a better choice than picking up a new pet when there are so many pets that need help, as shown above. 

I was terribly heartbroken (still am) about Prince's sudden passing and decided not to own anymore rabbits afterwards (apart from my current cutie Isis) but fostering is not owning, it's a temorary home I know some poor little sweetie needs. I also know that if I should run into any care problems I have much information and support within RO and SARS to help out. 

It's really amazing how this site has opened my eyes to things I didn't know were going on and to things I didn't know I could do to help.

I have sent an email to [email protected] to ask about this possibilty and sent a volunteer profile application so hopefully I will know soon if I am suitable for the job! 



(great scroll up above for the bunnytine contest btw! Uh, where's mine?)


----------



## Elizabeth (Feb 7, 2008)

This is Abigail when we first got her:







She was one of hundreds offeral domestic bunnies that roam our city. In August of 2006 she was hit by a car on a busy highway. As she lay on the road a second car stopped in front of her and honked the horn. When she didn't move he casually and cruelly drove over her as well. A kind lady stopped and brought Abigail to the local vet clinic where I worked. She spent the day at the clinic and, despite being hit by two cars, seemedfine. I brought her home with me that night for observation and when I let her out of her hospital cage to roam around I noticed she had a limp. 

They x-rayed her at the clinic the next day and discovered that her hip was dislocated. Despite many attempts by the vets to put her hip back in, it proved impossible so I brought her back home with me for good.

She was horrifyingly skinny and skittish and her coat was rough and dirty and she refused to eat anything but grass picked from my yard for the first week or so. Eventually I won her over with a combination of veggies and craisins and before long she was happily munching on hay and pellets as well. After she had healed as much as shecould from the hip injury we had her spayed and after only a few months realized she needed a buddy. We began the search for a bunny boyfriend for her and brought Abraham home from the SPCA. It wasn't love at first sight but after a few weeks they grew close enough to move in together.

Today Abigail is a happy, healthy boxing, grumpy diva bunny who demands to have her own way about everything. Luckily Abraham is a very mellow fellow and willingly does what she wants. Despite the permanently dislocated hip, she quickly lost her limp and it's not unusual to find her on top of the kitchen table exploring.

Munching on some hay:











Playing with her toy:











And with her boyfriend Abraham:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> You know what this particular thread did to me?? It made me decide to apply with SARS to be a foster for a rabbit/cat. I think i'd be a good foster mom and I know Isis would enjoy some friends around here. I can only take one rabbit and 1 cat at a time but that's one more foster for 1 more homeless critter. SARS says that they fund for care items such as litter or a cage so I can financially be helped in this aspect. I think it's a better choice than picking up a new pet when there are so many pets that need help, as shown above.
> 
> I was terribly heartbroken (still am) about Prince's sudden passing and decided not to own anymore rabbits afterwards (apart from my current cutie Isis) but fostering is not owning, it's a temorary home I know some poor little sweetie needs. I also know that if I should run into any care problems I have much information and support within RO and SARS to help out.
> 
> ...




That's a wonderful thing to do! I just wanted to give you a heads up to make sure you find out what this rescues policy is as far as who pays for any of the rabbit's health problems while in your care. Some rescues require the foster parent to pay these costs upfront and mail in any bills to be reimbursed at some future date by the rescue (which could take up to a few months sometimes). Have fun being a foster mommy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2008)

My heart sank when I read what happened to her. My eyes are full of tears.. then I see this! OMG she's beautiful!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2008)

Dallas Before:





Dallas After:







The others honestly looked fairly good. They were already being taken care of by new people. In Elvis case he looked ok he was just abused in other ways.


----------



## Darfi (Feb 8, 2008)

*Raspberry82 wrote: *


> That's a wonderful thing to do! I just wanted to give you a heads up to make sure you find out what this rescues policy is as far as who pays for any of the rabbit's health problems while in your care. Some rescues require the foster parent to pay these costs upfront and mail in any bills to be reimbursed at some future date by the rescue (which could take up to a few months sometimes). Have fun being a foster mommy!



Thanks, of course i'll discuss all the details with whomever I am dealing with and be sure i'm prepared for anything before I take any needy critters into my home, especially if I get a special needs bunny or kitty. My boyfriend thinks this is a good idea, i'm glad I have support from him too  

What a moving thread this is. I mean, you hear about stuff like this but not everyone sees it and seeing is believing. Who wouldn't want to prevent and help in these cases? 

The best things come in small packages! :rabbithop


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 9, 2008)

This is Charity, found at a small animal auction. She was malnourished and lactating from her last litter, and had been bred again in an attempt to raise her sale price. It took me a year and a half to be able to pet her because she had been so badly abused. Before:













After:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow! gentle giants, that is amazing!


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2008)

Gentle giants, what a change! Poor Charity was on the verge of death and she's a well-built, beautiful bun now! It's such a blessing to see these little souls blossom again!

Marietta


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2008)

Osprey, I visited therabbitheaven.org and read Camille's story. It looked like an irreversible condition and look at her now! I was amazed at the amount of time and care you devoted in helping her recover. Not many people would be up to such a difficult and demanding task. God bless you for saving this little angel!

Marietta


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 12, 2008)

GG: So incredible to see the pictures of Charity before and after. Thanx for keeping her safe, whisking this girl away from the animal auction, and giving her a brand new life!!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2008)

Charity is just beautiful.

Each time I look at these pictures - Have to go get one of the bunnies (usually my Bo) and hold them for a long long time.

Butfirst, I have to go back and look at that little dumplin' DILL! :hearts:

One of these days, I'm gonna steal him fromSas!! :biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (Feb 12, 2008)

here are my buns.

here are my fosters:

here is freddi, he was saved from euthanization at the michigan humane socitey by tiny paws rescue.






here is echo, he was also spared from euthanization. its sad, he was cared for at one time because he was already neutered. he is the most people friendly bun i have ever met. he took a nap with me once!






and Mr. Bunnay who was dropped off at a pet store in a box, extremely sick. i got him once he was recovered though. he is such a cutie, he makes little wheezing noises sometime, i think because of all the congestion he had had.






and finally, my girls. i got them from tiny paws, who i foster for. they weren't getting the care they deserved from the kids so the father gave them to tiny paws. fuz unfortunaly died of kidney failure. shadow is quite skittish, but now, after about 6 months, she is finally becoming comfertable with being petted and even being picked up.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 12, 2008)

Every bun posted on here should get extra kisses. Right behind ya, BoBB, if you sneak-a-peek by Dill's home or need a helper to cuddle.

There are soooo many who can binky in freedom and joy b/c caring humans pitched in to improve their world. Ready to "borrow-for-the-weekend" ALL of these lucky luvs featured on the pages.
Whether stories or pictures, you guys are the shining stars in their Universe ~
Greatfully some get saved :hearts & discover a human's love!!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 6, 2009)

Bumping the thread because February is Adopt-A-Rescued Rabbit Month on Petfinder.


----------



## Numbat (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow, those stories are heartwarming. I can't believe how different some bunnies look to when they we're first rescued! Great job guys!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2009)

I feel really funny putting Zeus here - he lived at Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue (twice) where he was cared for and received grooming regularly and he truly was in a good spot and healthy....other than one ear that was damaged by ear mites.

Here are his Petfinder photos:
















But the one thing he didn't have - was a home of his own. A home where he could roam free (which I think is great for a bigger bun like he is)...and where he could try to train his slaves to serve him the way he wanted.

Here he is on the day we got him - a bit nervous I'm sure..
















and now here he is - almost a year later (we actually filled out his adoption paperwork and were approved a year ago today - we picked him up later in February).




































He owns the garage now - even if it is our junk that is in it. He has three does that live with him - mostly peacefully (cause Tibba - his main squeeze keeps them away when she wants to snuggle). 

He comes to the door usually to tell us when he wants bananas and while I don't spend nearly as much time with him as I should - I love him dearly.

I'm so glad we adopted him - and I would do it all over again...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 7, 2009)

Great stories!!!!!!!! Keep them coming

Ali i cant believe how different my, i mean your Dallas looked when you first got him that is the first time i am seeing pics of him like that.

Good job everyone.

I unfortunately dont have any pics of Sooty before i got him, with his horribly over grown teeth and the mites but i could imagine. you all made my day seeing all these before and afters,.


----------



## sharper (Feb 12, 2009)

I just adopted 2 female rex's from the SPCA last weekend. They were part of a rescue of a 185 animal seizure! They think it was an awful rural breeding facility of so many different animals to sell flea markets.

Here's what my babies were in:





And here they are now taking a nap with me on the couch





Bailey now:





Hailey now:





I think they are spoiled rotten now, what do you think? lol


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 12, 2009)

What a lucky pair of adorable girls! They're so blessed to have been saved from those bad conditions.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 12, 2009)

I just wanna kiss Zeus' big pink nose! :inlove:

Are Bailey and Hailey rex or mini rex? They are just gorgeous. That cage of bunnies breaks my heart...... :cry2


----------



## sharper (Feb 12, 2009)

Bo B Bunny wrote:


> I just wanna kiss Zeus' big pink nose! :inlove:
> 
> Are Bailey and Hailey rex or mini rex? They are just gorgeous.Â  That cage of bunnies breaks my heart...... :cry2



Well I'm not sure if they are rex or mini rex. These are my first rabbits. SPCA wasn't sure if they were standard or mini. They weren't even sure what ages they are or if they are even full grown. Hailey is about 4lbs-ish and Bailey might be 3 lbs. But it's a guessing game if they are going to get bigger or if they are going to stay like this.

With the way Bailey eats like she's starving all of the time, I think she might be still growing. 

Both are very active during play time which leads me to believe they might be still young.

As I'm typing this, they are running back and forth in the kitchen on top of sheets and sliding. It looks like they are racing each other lol They're happy hops are so cute


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 12, 2009)

Sharper, what incredibily lucky buns you got from the SPCA of Texas. They are gorgeous. They are so d*mn lucky. That cage and photo -- and their background is enough to create naseous rumblings. Flea markets. :X
Wow, the power of adopting and turning around a bunny or two's lifetime!!
Thanks for sharing the images. 

Zeus-y, I love your sweeper skirt too. !!Zeus and his Ears? (giggle) Right angle mathematician or traffic director, "okay girls, head that way to get spotted ..."

Gotta soft spot for Big Whites, as they remind me of lab-survivors (to test cleaning products, oven cleaner, caustic substances)...

Oh man, all these pictures inspire. big sighs,

Swanlake, :hug2: and smiles for your clan, ~ onto the bridge or providing you with Love.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 12, 2009)

Zeus-y BINKIED TONIGHT!!!!

I had given them bananas and Leona is in a breeding mood and she was trying to mount Zeus and he got away from her - and BINKIED!!!

WOO HOO!

I was like, 'YOU BinKIED" and he just started at me like, "Are you crazy??"

But my boy BINKIED - an honest to goodness - straight up in the air and turn around 180 degree binky!!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 13, 2009)

*sharper wrote: *


> Bo B Bunny wrote:
> 
> 
> > I just wanna kiss Zeus' big pink nose! :inlove:
> ...



Wow! I'm anxious to see how they grow also! I will tell you that mini-rex tend to ALWAYS eat like they are starved and growing - unless of course, at 4.5 years old, Bo is still growing and is never fed..... *note the buddah belly in my avatar?*......... they like food! 

They sound lovely - and I can't wait to hear and see more about them!

PEG!! My Godbun really binkied???? Oh how I wish I'd seen that! I bet it was a sight! He's such a happy boy!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Feb 13, 2009)

Peg, What a smilemaker! Zeuy mid-air happy jig.  woo Hoo.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 13, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Great stories!!!!!!!! Keep them coming
> 
> Ali i cant believe how different my, i mean your Dallas looked when you first got him that is the first time i am seeing pics of him like that.
> 
> ...


Yea Dallas may be a buthead but I love him so much. He is ours forever. I have to put Halo on here though in the end he had to be PTS.:cry1:


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 13, 2009)

Sharper, what gorgeous bunnies you have! I would bet they are Mini Rex, the weights you gave are right where an adult Mini Rex should be. Don't you just luuuuve that rexy fur?
:inlove:


----------



## rosetintedlenses (Feb 14, 2009)

Seeing all of these stories just makes my heart melt. Everyone's bunnies are just adorable, it's so nice to see that they have loving homes now!

My Naboo was a rescue too, I got him from gentle giants on here about 6 months ago. Until I joined here, I didn't see any of the pictures that were taken when she took him in, and when I did, it was just shocking and sickening to think that someone could neglect an animal so badly. I'm so thankful that he was rescued and loved by her because he's such an amazing little guy. Besides, who can resist that adorable squished face?

Naboo (then Buster) before:











And Naboo now (almost 6 months later):


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

He's REALLY adorable! I love the flopped picture.... "ahhh, my home..... it's lovely, isn't it?"


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Feb 14, 2009)

This is Gator in his cage when I rescued him.





This is him Now


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 14, 2009)

I LOVE Naboo! Such a doll. And Gator--what a difference in his coat! He barely looked like a Rex then, and now he looks so fluffy and soft.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 14, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I LOVE Naboo! Such a doll. And Gator--what a difference in his coat! *He barely looked like a Rex then*, and now he looks so fluffy and soft.


That's EXACTLY what I thought!


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh, wow! Hi, Emily! I'm so glad you joined,I had been wondering how you and Buster/Naboo were doing! He looks great, it is always a thrill to see one of mine have such a happy ending.

:weee::bunnydance:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW what a graet thread


----------

